# Boosting Tommorrow!.. Last Min Questionns



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. so heres my update.. turbo is installed.. minus exhuast. and my front bumper lol gotta hack that bitch a bit tommorrow. a couple of things..
first.. theres now way my fans will fit in front of the koyo radiator..im thinkin it has to do with an accident i had a long time ago that might have shifted things forward a bit.. the rad is in.. my first question... i have the fan installed outside in between the IC and Rad. i know wes did this.. right now i have the one fan that came with the kit..if i cross the wires.. will that cause the fan to pull air instead of push?...
and im still uncertained how the wastegate actuator gets T into the car as well as the BOV. as well as how my Greddy profecb type S gets spliced in. if someone could please help me out.. with a good description.. this is all thats left and i can start my baby up.. tuesday she gets new exhaust and shes a done


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december02/project200sx/

Read that article, might help you out a bit.
Specifically:


Profec B Installation 
1) Mount the solenoid valve control motor in a cool part of the engine bay, We chose the right side firewall. 

2) Drill two holes in the firewall about 3/8", use rubber grommets in the holes for protection. These holes will be used to run the electrical connector from the solenoid valve control motor to the control unit and the manifold pressure vacuum reference hose from the intake manifold to the control unit in the cabin. 

3) Install Control Unit in preferred area in the cabin, We installed ours just under the stereo head unit. Run red 12-volt ignition power to power source in fuse box and black ground to chassis. 

4) Run supplied input vacuum line from the solenoid valve control motor to the pressurized side of the turbo to the solenoid valve. 

5) Run supplied output vacuum line from the solenoid valve control motor to the wastegate.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, I would HIGHLY suggest you get the kit running without the boost controller before adding in that extra complication.

before cranking the car you must prime the turbo with oil. Do so by yanking the fuel pump fuse and cranking the engine for about 5-10 seconds. Then put the fuel pump fuse back in and start it up.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, I would HIGHLY suggest you get the kit running without the boost controller before adding in that extra complication.
> 
> before cranking the car you must prime the turbo with oil. Do so by yanking the fuel pump fuse and cranking the engine for about 5-10 seconds. Then put the fuel pump fuse back in and start it up.



oh yeah thats exactly what im gonna do.. but i was told to take out the ignition fuse and crank it to pressurize the system.. will that work?

as far as the vacuum lines. theres one nipple ont he intake pipe..that ususally connects to the canistor in the car.. does the wastegate actuator get T 'd into that. and then the blow off valve ..w ould that get T'd directly to the vaccuum line on the upper intake plenium?...and the boost gauge. where can i T that in. as of right now i have a T fitting on the upper intake plenium for my vaccum gauge. if i swap out that gauge with the boost gauge will that T i put in be accurate for boost?


----------

